# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Sex Drug and Rock'n'Roll

## Gana

Si Jimi Hendrix avait un double au féminin ce serait sûrement elle. Une véritable virtuose à la guitare, un style qui ne laisse pas indifférent et un goût prononcé pour la drogue.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Oh put...

----------


## hide

Le papa, le papa, le papa pinguoin trididldidldidldiedleid

----------


## Emile Zoulou

maman!

----------


## tox86

c'est con j'ai pas le son au boulot, je sent que je suis passé à coté du coup

----------


## Madval

Mouais... elle a pas la classe de "Ho daily lalala"...

----------


## Alcibiade

ah oui car le son pourrav d'un clavier bontempi, ça n'a pas de prix :D

----------


## kalisto75

zavez rien compris, c'est un hommage a l'épisode de friends ou ross joues du synthé dans le café  ::wub::

----------


## R. Daneel Olivaw

Je sais pas si c'est le côté phallique de l'instrument ou certaines de ses poses mais il y a un certain côté porno-chic à cette vidéo... ^^

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Ce qui confirme tout le mal que je pouvais penser du porno chic, quand même.

----------


## Saint Empire

je suis bouche bée.

----------


## bjone

Bontempi présente... (zut burned par Alcibiade)

----------


## Majorgeeks

A la fin de la video (replay?) nooooooooooo

----------


## MightyMarv

C'est aussi le fait qu'elle s'accroupisse de façon suggestive devant son clavier qui donne ce côté érotique....

----------


## olivon

Sa ka déchiwé ti mal !!!  :;):

----------


## Nono

> Ce qui confirme tout le mal que je pouvais penser du porno chic, quand même.


C'est les termes "penser" et "porno chic" côte à côte qui me laissent songeur  ::):

----------


## VonPatate

Ça vaut pas the moog cookbook, moi j' dis...

----------


## Halpern

Il y a tout du même un truc qu'on pourra pas lui reprocher, c'est son doigté... D'autant plus que cela semble bien du direct, ce qui se fait rare de nos jours.

----------


## m4thi3u

MMh si mon souvenir est bon elle est turque et a gagné un prix pour ca...

----------


## jp_math

Charly Oleg doit se retourner dans sa tombe.
Il est bien mort au fait?

Ah... on me dit que non.

----------


## atavus

Très très drôle cette petit vidéo. :^_^:

----------


## afterburner

Merde, c'est pas le trailer de la Famille Adams 3? 

Morticiaaaaaaaaaaa !

----------


## znokiss

Ça me rappelle les musiques en MIDI de Heroes of Might And Magic 2, que je suis en train de me refaire. 
Sinon, elle a un certain talent, c'est indéniable.

----------


## bitatchou

ca serait pas elle qui aurait fait la B.O de Borat ???

----------


## ERISS

Mon dieu! Gana tu m'as pourri ma soirée, et je vais cauchemarder.
T'es sûr que t'as pas enfreins la charte? Ca devrait être interdit ces horreurs. Si au moins il n'y avait pas le son, ça serait bien plus agréable..

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quelle bouche mes amis.

un gros avantage sur Jimmy Hendrix.

il ne lui reste plus qu'à tenter un petit Star-Spangled Banner.

----------


## Silver

Me faire ça pendant que j'écoutais Big Soul pff...  ::|: 

Moi je dis André Rieu rulez !

----------


## Dunbo

Ca vaut tout à fait :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFmKLiyGHIo

ou ca 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBYwStx_VP0
Rhaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Madval

Mais sinon en fait, je repense à un truc, Gana, mais c'est quoi son metier ? Il est payé à trouver des vidéos à la con comme ça toute la journée ?

----------


## Patauzeu

> MMh si mon souvenir est bon elle est turque et a gagné un prix pour ca...


Tsk tsk, elle est croate.




> ca serait pas elle qui aurait fait la B.O de Borat ???


Je ne sais pas si elle a fait toute la bo, mais au moins un duo :
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=AWPcSF8eJPE

Et pour les fans, les vrais les purs :
http://www.belindabedekovic.com/

----------


## Therapy2crew

Elle tient bien le rythme quand même, au début on dirait les Who version Europe de l'est année 80.

----------


## Jotunn

Shred!!!  :^_^:

----------


## Gérard le Canard

on sent l entrainement derriere, tout est fait du bout du doigt. j admire.

----------

